# tyre sizes



## j crew (May 13, 2019)

have bought 2008 autotrail tracker ek with continental vanco camper 215/70R 15CP tyres fitted, is this ok as the blurb reckons they should be 225/75R 16 CP.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It does seem a bit odd.

I don't know the answer but just dropped by to say welcome and to raise your question again to those who will know before they head for bed!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

j crew said:


> have bought 2008 autotrail tracker ek with continental vanco camper 215/70R 15CP tyres fitted, is this ok as the blurb reckons they should be 225/75R 16 CP.


In 2008 you would only have 16" wheels on the Maxi chassis normally plated at 4250kg. They would have 5x130 PCD. If it is on the Light Chassis then they would be 15" wheels with 5x118 PCD.
As you have 15" tyres then it would appear your wheel hubs will only accept 15" 5x118 wheels and your tyre size is correct. [16" wheels with 5x118 PCD were only available from 2014.]


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like you have the correct wheels 15"

https://www.auto-trail.co.uk/assets/downloads/files/cf16457d4a4ee03353874af5692698d2b848565e.pdf

See P10


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

rayc said:


> In 2008 you would only have 16" wheels on the Maxi chassis normally plated at 4250kg. They would have 5x130 PCD. If it is on the Light Chassis then they would be 15" wheels with 5x118 PCD.
> As you have 15" tyres then it would appear your wheel hubs will only accept 15" 5x118 wheels and your tyre size is correct. [16" wheels with 5x118 PCD were only available from 2014.]


Now have you seen My Cousin Vinny(one of my favourite films)....................Marissa Tomei won an Oscar a


----------

